# Disconnected/Detached with 0% anxiety



## roadt2recovery (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy shit I'm lost


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 19, 2013)

norm macdonald?


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup. Thats me. No anxiety anymore


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

This is when dp is rlly stuck and difficult to change ...where everything feels like complete nothingness and everything feels the same all the time, do u also have a blank mind ?


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

missjess said:


> This is when dp is rlly stuck and difficult to change ...where everything feels like complete nothingness and everything feels the same all the time, do u also have a blank mind ?


Naw I cant agree with that. Im pretty good actually. Life isnt as "intense" as it was, but I have fun now. My mind is a hell of a lot better. I work and socialize and all. Just keep busy.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

But u still have dp tho haha


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I do. But it isn't stopping me anymore from living. I feel bad for the ones who are even afraid to go into town and walk into a store. Your letting this disorder get the best of you. Its sad to hear that you think everything feels the same. Even in my worst times of dp I still had good and bad days. It sounds like you are focusing on life is not what I want it to be so there fore life is nothing. Once you can be able to look past that. Life will have depth again.

At least that what helped me.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well sorry but u haven't had the disorder for 7 years, like u I was incredibly positive in the first 4-5 years and I even recovered. But now the dp feels so bad like it would never lift, i cannot enjoy life no more nor can I get pleasure from any activity I just feel completely dead inside now. I am not scared to walk into a store, I am not scared to work etc I just get nothing from my activities so I don't rlly see the point anymore


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

missjess said:


> Well sorry but u haven't had the disorder for 7 years, like u I was incredibly positive in the first 4-5 years and I even recovered. But now the dp feels so bad like it would never lift, i cannot enjoy life no more nor can I get pleasure from any activity I just feel completely dead inside now. I am not scared to walk into a store, I am not scared to work etc I just get nothing from my activities so I don't rlly see the point anymore


so this does nothing for you?

http://mostexcitingworld.com/unexpected-reaction-from-the-cat-while-busted-stealing-the-drawer/


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Pmz623 said:


> so this does nothing for you?
> 
> http://mostexcitingworld.com/unexpected-reaction-from-the-cat-while-busted-stealing-the-drawer/


Ha, excellent


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Ha, excellent


glade someone enjoyed


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> Something needs to change for you Jessica, not sure what it is, but what you are doing now isn't working for you at all. What's left to change?
> 
> I've had it longer than you but it isn't worsening.


Look you and I have 2 totally different kinds of dp and what works for u may not work for me...there isn't anything that I haven't fuking done I may just have to live with this. I'm not trying to breed negativity here or discourage others but this is the way I feel.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

But I can only guess that if the anxiety is gone and I've been happier lately that things have got to be slowly fading


----------

